# Condado de alhama



## Beecherk (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi all
I am coming to Spain in March and my wife really likes de alhama. Any comments or advice would be appreciated. Just a few questions.
Mortgages 
Costs
Living in alhama.

Thanks in advance.

Kevin


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Go on , give the rest a clue . Is it the one in Murcia ? 

If it is then go & look at bank repo¡s . they've 00's of them .For rent & sale.


----------



## Beecherk (Oct 6, 2015)

The estate agent who I have been speaking to thinks they are selling fast. The site I am looking at is near Murcia.

Kevin


----------



## ccm472 (Jan 6, 2016)

This place fascinates me. We drive past regularly and never see any signs of life. For years I thought it was a barracks or an open type of prison. The gated entrances certainly reinforced this impression, as do the white walls, with its rows of palm trees. Could we just drive in and check the place out?


----------



## Beecherk (Oct 6, 2015)

I have seen some vide footage which shows someone driving straight in. What's the area like.

Kevin


----------



## Beecherk (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi
Anyone live here.

Kevin


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

We have friends who have an apartment there, but they are regular golfers so find it convenient for them. The complex was intended to be much larger but was never finished, although there is now a golf club house, a supermarket and some restaurants. It does stand alone and access is through a manned gate. Camposol, with its facilities is nearby and the town of Alhama de Murcia is its administrative centre. The beach at Mazarron is about 20 minutes away by car. There are a fair number of Norwegians living there as well as Brits and I suppose Spanish and other nationalities.


----------



## Beecherk (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi
Thanks jaws.

Kevin


----------

